

FOCUS by Giving Your Ideas Away - mkremer90
https://mattkremer.com/focus-by-giving-your-ideas-away/

======
justntime
I couldn't agree more. Someone that does this well is Bill Gross from Idealab.
With so little time in life it's better to share it forward to see things come
to life. Ideas that are never executed are useless.

